#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Мультиварка

## Буль

Только что купил мультиварку, через час должны привезти.

----------

Аньезка (11.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Только что купил мультиварку, через час должны привезти.


Поздравляю! Прямо мания какая-то. Все мультиварки покупают. ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

я думал, что люди, по-настоящему умеющие готовить, такие девайсы презирают )))

----------

Aion (10.02.2014), Chong_Kwan (06.10.2014), Neroli (10.02.2014), Василий Мазарук (22.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014), Нико (10.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (10.02.2014), Шавырин (10.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> я думал, что люди, по-настоящему умеющие готовить, такие девайсы презирают )))


Дык это которые по-настоящему...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

На самом деле я купил её из-за су-вида, никогда ещё я су-вид не делал. Ну и вообще, чтобы в тренде быть...  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дык это которые по-настоящему...


Судя по тому, как вы пишете про готовку, вы как-раз умеете по-настоящему

----------

Aion (10.02.2014), Буль (10.02.2014), Шавырин (10.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Судя по тому, как вы пишете про готовку, вы как-раз умеете по-настоящему


Спасибо...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Нико

Я всё равно не куплю, но интересно, что в ней можно варить :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

После вопроса-нокаута от Хоса, еще один вопрос, коронный прямой правой: Бао, а какое это имеет отношение к буддизму?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> После вопроса-нокаута от Хоса, еще один вопрос, коронный прямой правой: Бао, а какое это имеет отношение к буддизму?


Так на БФ кулинария всегда в почёте))))).

----------

Алик (12.02.2014), Сергей Хос (10.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> еще один вопрос, коронный прямой правой: Бао, а какое это имеет отношение к буддизму?


Имеет в той мере, в какой буддисты не чужды кулинарии )))

----------


## Georgiy

Ах, да, "Диета и питание", отмазка есть.  :Smilie: 

Но мультиварка традиционно никакого отношения к буддизму не имела. И не должна иметь.  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (10.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я еще бы поняла мультиварку, которая все сама достает из холодильника, нарезает, закладывает в нужной пропорции и во время зовет к столу. Так и быть, уж я ей продукты куплю и на стол накрою :Smilie:  

Но об экспериментах пишите.  :Smilie: 

Бао, но над страстью к кулинарии надо работать по-буддийски :Smilie: 

Зовите меня в гости, я в Питер через неделю приеду, опробируем :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Georgiy

Не могу удержаться: Бао, сварите Пеме Дролкар макарон в мультиварке.  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (10.02.2014), Нико (10.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (10.02.2014), Сергей Хос (10.02.2014)

----------


## Aliona

> мультиварка традиционно никакого отношения к буддизму не имела.


А как же: "Следует усвоить такой режим и образ жизни, которые бы поддерживали тело в добром здравии" (Гуру Гампопа).  :Smilie:  Что может быть здоровее парено-вареной не жареной пищи? ))

Интересно, чем принципиально отличается мультиварка от обычного способа варения?..

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не могу удержаться: Бао, сварите Пеме Дролкар макарон в мультиварке.


Не пугайте меня заранее :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Я тогда лучше со своей кастрюлей и макаронами к нему приду :Big Grin: 

А вообще, дайте мне что-то русскенькое, плиз.

А вообще, меня больше интересует сам Бао, любующийся на свою новую игрушку. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Georgiy

> Интересно, чем принципиально отличается мультиварка от обычного способа варения?..


У меня нет мультиварки и я не собираюсь ее покупать, но один мой знакомый купил ее только потому, что ее можно включить вечером, придя домой после работы, а пищу она сделает утром, к завтраку. На картинке панель с таймером и кучей кнопок, у Бао, наверное, тоже такая.

----------

Aliona (10.02.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

А давайте создадим на БФ-е раздел "Шмотки".

Будем выкладывать , кто что заказал через интернет и рассказывать о дальнейших событиях этого действа , а ?

 :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (10.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (11.02.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Интересно, чем принципиально отличается мультиварка от обычного способа варения?..


http://www.yandex.ru

----------


## Neroli

Про мультиварку уже немного было

----------

Буль (10.02.2014)

----------


## Айрат

> Я всё равно не куплю, но интересно, что в ней можно варить


В мультиварках хорошо получаются - каши, супы, тушение, запеканки. Получается очень неплохо. Но что-то такое, чем гостей удивить можно, в мультиварке, скорее всего, не получится  :Wink: 
Пользуюсь мультиваркой уже 3 года, здорово экономит время на готовку. Но по выходным, когда времени побольше, предпочитаю готовить традиционными способами, на плите или в духовке. )))

----------

SlavaR (11.02.2014), Буль (11.02.2014), Нико (11.02.2014), Сергей Хос (11.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Но что-то такое, чем гостей удивить можно, в мультиварке, скорее всего, не получится


А чем вы обычно удивляете гостей?

----------


## Айрат

> А чем вы обычно удивляете гостей?


Последнее время кулинарными изысками не удивляю, как-то проще к еде относиться стал. А, вообще, я как татарин, люблю татарскую кухню - манты, различные варианты в горшочках, беляши и т.д. Не скажу, что я в кулинарии большой специалист, но как настроение накатывает экспериментирую, получается неплохо, но у моей матери получается лучше )))

----------

Alex (11.02.2014), Алик (12.02.2014), Буль (11.02.2014), Нико (11.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (11.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А чем вы обычно удивляете гостей?


Подумала с удивлением, что на еду ко мне домой гости уже лет 10 не приходили :EEK!: 

неожиданному гостю готовится из того, что есть в холодильнике, что-то быстрое и простое.

Как-то упразднила все застолья....мы в пиццерию ходим встречаться. Все реже.

Бао, Вы все-таки напишите все про нее, может, она еще больше времени сэкономит?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, Вы все-таки напишите все про нее, может, она еще больше времени сэкономит?


Идёт процесс тестирования. Я ж не домашний ресторан, чтобы столько разного сразу готовить, мы ж не съедим.  :Wink: 
К тому же, я не очень нацелен на тестирование экономии времени, больше на витамины, диетичность и т.д. при условии сохранения вкуса блюда.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> К тому же, я не очень нацелен на тестирование экономии времени, больше на витамины, диетичность и т.д. при условии сохранения вкуса блюда.


Лучше тогда многое вообще не готовить, а просто есть сырым :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Лучше тогда многое вообще не готовить, а просто есть сырым


Хороший совет для моего желудка, надо только сначала завещание составить...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Как представлю себе сырой аджапсандал...  :Facepalm:

----------

Сергей Хос (11.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Решил сегодня поэкспериментировать.
Постный экспресс-плов по-деревенски:



Нет, не нужна мне мультиварка. Суета сует и томление духа ))))

----------

Alex (11.02.2014), Буль (11.02.2014), Влад К (11.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014), Эделизи (23.03.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Очень жирно, imho. У меня печень спряталась за позвоночник.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Влад К (11.02.2014), Дхармананда (12.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (11.02.2014), Эделизи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Очень жирно, imho. У меня печень спряталась за позвоночник.


Не, это только так кажется. Там подсолнечное мало и то не много.
Вот когда с бараниной и на курдюке - это да. Но так на сковородке не приготовишь.
В мультиваарке, впрочем, тоже

----------

Алик (12.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Не, это только так кажется. Там подсолнечное мало и то не много.
> Вот когда с бараниной и на курдюке - это да. Но так на сковородке не приготовишь.


Боюсь даже представить ((




> В мультиваарке, впрочем, тоже


Ну вообще-то жирное там очень легко приготовить))

----------


## Буль

> Не, это только так кажется. Там подсолнечное мало и то не много.
> Вот когда с бараниной и на курдюке - это да. Но так на сковородке не приготовишь.
> В мультиваарке, впрочем, тоже


Здесь есть такая функция -- томление. Но я ещё не пробовал. Сейчас там кролик превращается в еду...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Не, это только так кажется. Там подсолнечное мало и то не много.
> Вот когда с бараниной и на курдюке - это да. Но так на сковородке не приготовишь.
> В мультиваарке, впрочем, тоже


Плов надо в казане готовить... )) Или в утятнице на крайний случай.

----------

Алик (12.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Лучше тогда многое вообще не готовить, а просто есть сырым


Сырым даже вкуснее. От строганины еще никто не умирал. ))

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Плов надо в казане готовить... ))


Когда умеешь в казане, можно и поэкспериментировать. Главное - принцип знать

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Плов надо в казане готовить... )) Или в утятнице на крайний случай.


Плов нужно готовить по технологии томления, какая разница где, если соблюдать температурный режим?

----------

Сергей Хос (11.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Когда умеешь в казане, можно и поэкспериментировать. Главное - принцип знать


Ну не знаю. Я сначала лук колечками обжариваю. До золота. Потом морковку кладу слоем выше. Подливаю воды чуток, чтобы она лук покрыла. Масло всплывает. И получается лук внизу тушится, а морковка сверху жарится. А потом уже кидаю мясо, когда лук/морковь станут красивыми и золотистыми. Если его кинуть перед луком с морковью, то они получатся не золотистые, а вялые, тушеные и похожие на медуз. Потом когда мясо будет почти готово кидаю рис. Сразу воды не доливаю. Жду минут 10 пока он впитает сок и обжарится слегка. Если он нормально обжарен, то плов потом не похож на кашу. Ну и потом водичку. Бабуля, которая в Узбекистане долго жила наливала воды всегда на 3 пальца толщиной над рисом.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Kiss: 

Но в сковородке все равно не могу готовить его нормально. Казан он же круглый. А сковородка плоская.... Не тушится хорошо.

----------

Алик (12.02.2014), Влад К (11.02.2014), Сергей Хос (11.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но в сковородке все равно не могу готовить его нормально.


Это все правильно, с мясом и не сделать на сковородке. А по той же технологии, только без мяса - вполне.
Тут фишка в том, что в мультиварке нельзя обжарить.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Плов нужно готовить по технологии томления, какая разница где, если соблюдать температурный режим?


Наши азияты казаны всегда бегерут как зеницу ока. У нас дома тоже стоит красавец. Ему больше лет, чем мне. Так вот местные даже берегут на них копоть от предыдущих готовок. Как это объяснить - не знаю. Но в таких старых казанах с духом все всегда получается вкуснее, чем в обычной посуде. Считайте это просто суеверием. ))

----------

Vladiimir (11.02.2014), Алик (12.02.2014), Сергей Хос (11.02.2014), Шавырин (12.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> местные даже берегут на них копоть от предыдущих готовок.


Пилав на дровяном очаге - это высший пилотаж, я не взялся бы, хоть в принципе и умею

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Это все правильно, с мясом и не сделать на сковородке. А по той же технологии, только без мяса - вполне.
> Тут фишка в том, что в мультиварке нельзя обжарить.


Это значит надо один прибор для жарки. Один для парки. Третий - для хлеба. Четвертый -для гриля. И т.д.))) Понапридумывали приборов. У нас кухонь таких больших нет, чтоб их вместить все.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

У меня дома казанов штуки четыре, разных размеров. Я в них вообще все готовлю. Ну, почти все.

----------

Алик (12.02.2014), Влад К (11.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Пилав на дровяном очаге - это высший пилотаж, я не взялся бы, хоть в принципе и умею


Я тоже не готовила на костре. Но много раз пробовала, когда на пикники в горы ездили. Хотя на костре на природе и уха вкусна, и обычная каша. Пища богов.  :Smilie:  Особенно картошку, когда в костер кидаешь, как в детстве.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> У меня дома казанов штуки четыре, разных размеров. Я в них вообще все готовлю. Ну, почти все.


Мудрый вы человек!  :Wink:  Тема "Пароварка" потихоньку превратилась у нас в тему "Казаны" )))

----------


## Буль

Вот и наш кролик с грибами в сметане. Немного не рассчитал, переложил масла. Конечно, можно было снять льдом, но льда не оказалось.  :Frown:  Пришлось пожертвовать диетичностью ради вкусноты...  :Facepalm:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Мудрый вы человек!  Тема "Пароварка" потихоньку превратилась у нас в тему "Казаны" )))


Она же МУЛЬТИварка, должна и казан уметь. Позже может быть попробую плов забацать, для интереса. Но в казане, конечно, удобнее, да и температуру можно разогнать повыше. Для ферганского плова это важно.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Она же МУЛЬТИварка, должна и казан уметь. Позже может быть попробую плов забацать, для интереса. Но в казане, конечно, удобнее, да и температуру можно разогнать повыше. Для ферганского плова это важно.


Забацайте. Мне очень интересно, что в итоге получится!  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Ну не знаю. Я сначала лук колечками обжариваю. До золота.


Я лук перьями режу. Если кольцами -- то трудно равномерно обжарить, кольца при перемешивании "вылезают" из масла. Если кубиками нарезать -- то лук даст сразу много сока, и получится тушение в луковом соке. Температура масла где-то 220-230 С, это очень много, нужно быстро мешать. Зато лук даст такой специфичный "узбекский" запах плова.




> Потом морковку кладу слоем выше. Подливаю воды чуток, чтобы она лук покрыла.


Представляю как в горячее масло воды бабахнуть...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Масло всплывает. И получается лук внизу тушится


Варится  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> а морковка сверху жарится.


Тушится. В воде и собственном соке  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> А потом уже кидаю мясо, когда лук/морковь станут красивыми и золотистыми. Если его кинуть перед луком с морковью, то они получатся не золотистые, а вялые, тушеные и похожие на медуз.


Потому что кинув в зирвак холодное мясо вы опустили температуру в зоне приготовления.

Я сначала обжариваю лук, потом кладу сверху внавал морковь, но не перемешиваю, а даю моркови прогреться на воздухе. Она должна стать чуть вялой от того, что выпустит сок и сок начнёт выпариваться с её поверхности. Пока она таким образом греется по стенкам казана раскладываю куски мяса, чтобы нижний слой заходил в жир. Таким образом я отодвигаю лук и морковь от краёв, ведь подгорает-то всегда у края, правда? А мясо одновременно греется и жарится. Куски мяса можно переворачивать и менять местами. Один узбек научил меня так проверять когда морковь подвяла: кладёте маленькую щепотку соли на верхнюю морковину, когда соль растворится от морковного сока -- значит можно перемешивать). А потом всё это тушу уже подлив горячий бульон.

Ну, а потом рис, барбарис и вторая часть марлезонского балета  :Wink:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014), Сергей Хос (11.02.2014), Эделизи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Я лук перьями режу. Если кольцами -- то трудно равномерно обжарить, кольца при перемешивании "вылезают" из масла. Если кубиками нарезать -- то лук даст сразу много сока, и получится тушение в луковом соке. Температура масла где-то 220-230 С, это очень много, нужно быстро мешать. Зато лук даст такой специфичный "узбекский" запах плова.


Перьями тоже неплохо. Это кому как удобно наверное.




> Представляю как в горячее масло воды бабахнуть...


Зря вы удивляетесь. Это бабушкин метод. Она хохлушка и прекрасно готовила всю жизнь. И делала так зажарку и на борщ и на солянку.  :Smilie:  Если масло без ничего, то конечно начнет трещать. А когда там уже есть что-то, не трещит.




> Варится


Он уже обжарен до золота в этот момент. А вот если в начале мясо бросить, а потом остальное. То лук именно сварится в мясном соке. А так ничего не пригорает, ничего не варится. Все красиво и вкусно.




> Я сначала обжариваю лук, потом кладу сверху внавал морковь, но не перемешиваю, а даю моркови прогреться на воздухе. Она должна стать чуть вялой от того, что выпустит сок и сок начнёт выпариваться с её поверхности. Пока она таким образом греется по стенкам казана раскладываю куски мяса, чтобы нижний слой заходил в жир. Таким образом я отодвигаю лук и морковь от краёв, ведь подгорает-то всегда у края, правда? А мясо одновременно греется и жарится. Куски мяса можно переворачивать и менять местами. Один узбек научил меня так проверять когда морковь подвяла: кладёте маленькую щепотку соли на верхнюю морковину, когда соль растворится от морковного сока -- значит можно перемешивать). А потом всё это тушу уже подлив горячий бульон.
> 
> Ну, а потом рис, барбарис и вторая часть марлезонского балета


Надо попробовать разик ваш рецепт. Но это (как говорится) сколько людей - столько и рецептов. :Smilie:

----------

Буль (11.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Она же МУЛЬТИварка, должна и казан уметь. Позже может быть попробую плов забацать, для интереса.


Она же жарить не умеет, а без обжарки пилав не получится.

----------


## Буль

> Зря вы удивляетесь. Это бабушкин метод. Она хохлушка и прекрасно готовила всю жизнь. И делала так зажарку и на борщ и на солянку.  Если масло без ничего, то конечно начнет трещать. А когда там уже есть что-то, не трещит.


Температура масла, наверное, ниже.




> Надо попробовать разик ваш рецепт. Но это (как говорится) сколько людей - столько и рецептов.


Рецептов всё-таки меньше  :Wink:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Она же жарить не умеет, а без обжарки пилав не получится.


Умеет. Левая нижняя кнопка.

Да и на сковороде можно обжарить, если захотеть.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Температура масла, наверное, ниже.


Может быть. А как вообще ее измерить?




> Рецептов всё-таки меньше


Но у всех есть свои тайные фишки..  :Smilie:

----------


## Konstantin Vasilevich

> У меня нет мультиварки и я не собираюсь ее покупать, но один мой знакомый купил ее только потому, что ее можно включить вечером, придя домой после работы, а пищу она сделает утром, к завтраку. На картинке панель с таймером и кучей кнопок, у Бао, наверное, тоже такая.


Такое использование мультиварки опасно для здоровья, т.к. мультиварка - это не холодильник, температура в нем, минимум комнатная, микробы в ней размножаются быстрее, а если она еще все время подогревается, 
так вообще кладезь бацил. 
Нет ничего лучше приготовленной руками стряпни  :Smilie:

----------

Markus (12.02.2014), Алик (12.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Может быть. А как вообще ее измерить?


Термометром  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Есть даже инфракрасные термометры, бесконтактные.
Но при реальной готовке такая точность, наверное, не нужна. Я смотрю по вязкости (как растекается по сковородке), по запаху, рукой проверяю, ну, и точку вспышки каждого масла полезно помнить, после неё опасно готовить. Но можно на неё ориентироваться в максимуме, когда рукой страшно...  :Wink:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014), Сергей Хос (11.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Такое использование мультиварки опасно для здоровья, т.к. мультиварка - это не холодильник, температура в нем, минимум комнатная, микробы в ней размножаются быстрее, а если она еще все время подогревается, 
> так вообще кладезь бацил.


Дык она сначала вскипятит, а потом закрытая держит температуру. Тяжеленько там бациллам размножаться-то...  :Wink: 




> Нет ничего лучше приготовленной руками стряпни


А с рук бацилл меньше?  :Wink:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Термометром  Есть даже инфракрасные термометры, бесконтактные.
> Но при реальной готовке такая точность, наверное, не нужна. Я смотрю по вязкости (как растекается по сковородке), по запаху, рукой проверяю, ну, и точку вспышки каждого масла полезно помнить, после неё опасно готовить. Но можно на неё ориентироваться в максимуме, когда рукой страшно...


Обалдеть. До чего техника дошла! Дорогие штуки наверное. На глаз тоже неплохо определять, и рукой.

----------


## Дордже

> Это все правильно, с мясом и не сделать на сковородке. А по той же технологии, только без мяса - вполне.
> Тут фишка в том, что в мультиварке нельзя обжарить.


можно, и даже выпечка получается, там режимов куча

----------

Сергей Хос (11.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот и наш кролик с грибами в сметане. Немного не рассчитал, переложил масла. Конечно, можно было снять льдом, но льда не оказалось.  Пришлось пожертвовать диетичностью ради вкусноты...


Бао :Cry: 

Вы меня простите. Разве это можно есть? Теперь у меня печень реагирует :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сырым даже вкуснее. От строганины еще никто не умирал. ))


Я давно тут ем сырой фарш и сырое мясо. Только не бейте меня, мне железа не хватает, доктор говорит - надо. С молитвой. Тартар и карпаччо - вкуснее любого жареного, на мой взгляд. Вообще многое сырым ем. Рыбу. Овощи и фрукты. 

Но в России с мясом, наверно, такие эксперименты лучше на себе не проводить.

ЧТо касается сырокопченостей, то их тоже лучше не есть. В них мало полезной энергии.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Обалдеть. До чего техника дошла! Дорогие штуки наверное.


Да не сказал бы. Вот сам инфракрасный датчик, $20, к нему контроллер за $10 ну, и батарейки. К нему хорошо бы и дисплей, чтобы было видно цифры, но я обошёлся многоцветным светодиодом за $1. От синего до красного.




> На глаз тоже неплохо определять, и рукой.


Да, согласен. Я сначала мерил, потом цифры стал рукой определять, более-менее точно. Точнее мне не надобится.  :Wink:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Вы меня простите. Разве это можно есть? Теперь у меня печень реагирует


Берегите печень смолоду!  :Wink:  :Kiss: 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657286

----------


## Markus

> Нет ничего лучше приготовленной руками стряпни


Преимущество ручной стряпни ещё и в том, что повар вкладывает в блюдо определенную энергетику, в контакте с пищей, чувствует когда ее лучше перевернуть-помешать-смешать и тд, замечено не раз даже на примере простых блюд и продуктов, одно и то же блюдо, одни и те же ингредиенты, но один приготовит - яичница да и яичница, а другой приготовит - за уши не оттянешь. Человек умеющий и любящий готовить, в действительности может варить "кашу из топора". Например я варю дома обычную кашу, никаких хитростей, и все у меня умеют ее варить, но у меня она получается несколько по другому, поэтому лопают ее с удовольствием даже маслом не умащивая и полными тарелками.  :Smilie: 
Многие хозяюшки так сказать, готовят несколько отвлеченно, у них в голове 1000 проблем, от похода в цирюльню до забот о чаде дорогом, и готовка в силу своей повседневности в нашей быстротечной жизни, не является уже чем то таким, требующим сосредоточения, чисто механика.
Ну а нам, мужикам что порой любят что нибудь сварганить, не свойственно растекаться "мыслёй" по кухне  :Smilie: , например я когда готовлю, полностью погружен в процесс, я фактически в медитации нахожусь, для меня важен каждый элемент и выполняю я его с удовольствием, я не приговариваю в уме "ох быстрее бы уже от этой кухни здыхатся"  :Smilie: , думаю это сказывается на насыщенности пищи как вкусом так и энергией.
Связанный мамой свитер теплее и уютнее, бабушкиными руками замешанное тесто с приготовленными следом пирожками, вкуснее.., вот тут женщины не спешат и вкладывают намного больше, мать своей любви, а бабуля своей, к тому же ей уже и спешить некуда.  :Big Grin:

----------

Алик (12.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Преимущество ручной стряпни ещё и в том, что повар вкладывает в блюдо определенную энергетику


Что касаемо меня -- я не вкладываю в свои блюда никакой "энергетики", я просто их готовлю наилучшим образом. Чтобы было вкусно едокам.




> замечено не раз даже на примере простых блюд и продуктов, одно и то же блюдо, одни и те же ингредиенты, но один приготовит - яичница да и яичница, а другой приготовит - за уши не оттянешь.


Если руки "не оттуда", та и яичница как будто бы оттуда...




> Человек умеющий и любящий готовить, в действительности может варить "кашу из топора". Например я варю дома обычную кашу, никаких хитростей, и все у меня умеют ее варить, но у меня она получается несколько по другому, поэтому лопают ее с удовольствием даже маслом не умащивая и полными тарелками. 
> Многие хозяюшки так сказать, готовят несколько отвлеченно, у них в голове 1000 проблем, от похода в цирюльню до забот о чаде дорогом, и готовка в силу своей повседневности в нашей быстротечной жизни, не является уже чем то таким, требующим сосредоточения, чисто механика.


Согласен. Незнание (или игнорирование) законов физики не отменяет самих законов физики.




> Ну а нам, мужикам


Наверное, вам, мужикам? Лично я -- казак, а не мужик.




> например я когда готовлю, полностью погружен в процесс, я фактически в медитации нахожусь, для меня важен каждый элемент и выполняю я его с удовольствием, я не приговариваю в уме "ох быстрее бы уже от этой кухни здыхатся" , думаю это сказывается на насыщенности пищи как вкусом так и энергией.


Полностью согласен. Ну, кроме непонятной "энергии".

----------

Markus (12.02.2014)

----------


## Markus

> Что касаемо меня -- Полностью согласен. Ну, кроме непонятной "энергии".


Уважаемый Бао, я Вас прошу, не относитесь к моим постам как к академическому труду, я себя даже не ловко чувствую, глядя на то, как детально вам пришлось разобрать мною сказанное.  :Smilie: 
И прошу прощения, что заподозревал в Вас мужика, извините, конечно же вы казак.  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (12.02.2014)

----------


## Konstantin Vasilevich

> Дык она сначала вскипятит, а потом закрытая держит температуру. Тяжеленько там бациллам размножаться-то... 
> А с рук бацилл меньше?


Есть бацилы выживающие при кипячении, надо учитывать, что это не скороварка с её стерилизующими 120 градусами.
Также даже если предположить, что бацил выживающих при кипячении там не оказалось, а мультиварка не герметична, то при охлаждении бацил засосет из окружающего воздуха.

----------


## Neroli

> Также даже если предположить, что бацил выживающих при кипячении там не оказалось, а мультиварка не герметична, то при охлаждении бацил засосет из окружающего воздуха.


Интересно, а когда вы дышите окружающим воздухом, бацилы не засасываются?

----------

Alex (12.02.2014), Буль (12.02.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Я давно тут ем сырой фарш и сырое мясо. Только не бейте меня, мне железа не хватает, доктор говорит - надо. С молитвой. Тартар и карпаччо - вкуснее любого жареного, на мой взгляд. Вообще многое сырым ем. Рыбу. Овощи и фрукты. 
> 
> Но в России с мясом, наверно, такие эксперименты лучше на себе не проводить.


Согласна про сырое мясо. Так мясо не люблю, а на сырое спокойно смотреть не могу. Гемоглобина не хватает. Только не надо говорить, что все это лучше есть в Италии  :Big Grin:  Можно и здесь. Конечно, лучше с рынка у знакомого вырезки говяжьей купить (фермеров сейчас полно), чуть подморозить, тонко нарезать, плюс перец, соль, оливковое масло - карпаччо.
Или порубить с огурчиками, каперсами, луком, добавить желток, оливковое масло - получается тар-тар.
Иногда когда невмоготу покупаю мясо в магазине - тьфу, тьфу, все нормально.
Из сырой рыбы постоянно делаем севиче. Покупаем стейки семги или тунца в обычном магазине, когда они нормально выглядят.
Вообще, тоже перешла к более простой готовке. Безумные кулинарные эксперименты остались лет 10 назад. Простые сезонные продукты, быстро приготовленные.

----------

Алик (12.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (12.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Также даже если предположить, что бацил выживающих при кипячении там не оказалось, а мультиварка не герметична, то при охлаждении бацил засосет из окружающего воздуха.


В ёмкость с избыточным давлением засосёт бацилл из окружающего воздуха? Хм... Кстати, каких именно бацилл вы имеете ввиду?

Про то, что этим самым воздухом с ужасными бациллами вы постоянно дышите без особых проблем, напоминать не нужно?

----------


## Буль

> Согласна про сырое мясо. Так мясо не люблю, а на сырое спокойно смотреть не могу. Гемоглобина не хватает. Только не надо говорить, что все это лучше есть в Италии  Можно и здесь. Конечно, лучше с рынка у знакомого вырезки говяжьей купить (фермеров сейчас полно), чуть подморозить, тонко нарезать, плюс перец, соль, оливковое масло - карпаччо.
> Или порубить с огурчиками, каперсами, луком, добавить желток, оливковое масло - получается тар-тар.
> Иногда когда невмоготу покупаю мясо в магазине - тьфу, тьфу, все нормально.
> Из сырой рыбы постоянно делаем севиче. Покупаем стейки семги или тунца в обычном магазине, когда они нормально выглядят.


Не скажу про Италию, тут Пеме видней, но, потребляя сырое мясо "мейд ин РФ" с его алчными производителями и коррумпированными органами контроля вы можете оч. сильно пожалеть о содеянном. Я вас предупредил.

По поводу легенды "лучше с рынка у знакомого" -- сначала попросите у него рассказать какие признаки некачественного и заражённого мяса он знает и выявляет, и, если это не перекупщик, а сам производитель (что вряд ли) какую профилактику он проводит. После этого у вас гарантированно пропадёт желание им доверять.

----------

Alex (12.02.2014), Эделизи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Берегите печень смолоду! 
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657286


А вы решили ее не беречь? :Smilie: 

Она у меня в прекрасном состоянии. Именно потому, что жирного не ем..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

а "нельзей" как-то постепенно превратилось в "а надо"? Вижу рецепт, и мозг тут же в голове считает с точностью до минуты, сколько времени, финансов и усилий это займет. 

В отличии от Вас, наверно, у меня понятие о вкусе, что чем меньше приготовлено, тем вкуснее. Просто надо хорошего качества продукты выбирать. Хорошие продукты вкусны сами по себе. Дораду достаточно завернуть в фольгу вообще без всего и положить на полчаса в духовку. Вкусней(если, конечно она достойного качества), я ничего не ела. Соль я тоже почти не кладу. И, главное, она готовится САМА. 

И готовлю совершенно иначе. Мне гречка, например, нравится просто без всего, разной степени готовности, от рассыпчатой до размазни, честно. Туда чуть соли и сахара при варке, кубик сливочного масла и запить свежим молоком. Это максимум вкусноты и бьет мишленовские изыски. Понимаете, мне вкусно совсем ДРУГОЕ.

Наверно, уже наелась всякой международной изысканной вкуснятины до предела. И теперь это все неинтересно. Надо, наверное, попробовать самых изысканных кулинаров, чтобы отдавать себе отчет, что ты сам готовишь. Так еда приготовлена или иначе, вопрос - уделять ей как можно меньше времени и мыслей. А Вы, при всем уважении, слишком препарируете еду :Smilie: 

У меня есть, как у осла у мельничного жернова, список блюд на неделю, список продуктов для них, все сведено до минимума. Ваша машинка мне интересна только, если она что-то быстрое и правильное готовит без особых затрат. А то у меня полный шкаф надаренных кухонных комбайнов, я ими вообще не пользуюсь и постепенно раздаю.

----------

Markus (12.02.2014), Vladiimir (12.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Я давно тут ем сырой фарш и сырое мясо. Только не бейте меня, мне железа не хватает, доктор говорит - надо. С молитвой. Тартар и карпаччо - вкуснее любого жареного, на мой взгляд. Вообще многое сырым ем. Рыбу. Овощи и фрукты. 
> 
> Но в России с мясом, наверно, такие эксперименты лучше на себе не проводить.
> 
> ЧТо касается сырокопченостей, то их тоже лучше не есть. В них мало полезной энергии.


Ооо... Не буду бить. Карпаччо - это звучит божественно! )) Обожаю сырое мясо. И рыбу (если благородная) семга, муксун, нельма. Даже пельмени раньше сырые ела. Наверное ваш доктор прав. И организму действительно не хватает железа или других веществ. 

В России да... страшновато сырым питаться.

----------

Буль (12.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (12.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Да не сказал бы. Вот сам инфракрасный датчик, $20, к нему контроллер за $10 ну, и батарейки. К нему хорошо бы и дисплей, чтобы было видно цифры, но я обошёлся многоцветным светодиодом за $1. От синего до красного.


Китайские наверное вообще дешевые.  :Smilie:  Интересно стало, поспрашиваю, как на оптовый рынок попаду. Биг сэнкс за информацию.




> Да, согласен. Я сначала мерил, потом цифры стал рукой определять, более-менее точно. Точнее мне не надобится.


Круто! Рукой цифры определять. Это какая-то дзен практика?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Согласна про сырое мясо. Так мясо не люблю, а на сырое спокойно смотреть не могу. Гемоглобина не хватает. Только не надо говорить, что все это лучше есть в Италии  Можно и здесь. Конечно, лучше с рынка у знакомого вырезки говяжьей купить (фермеров сейчас полно)


  Вот тут я согласна с Бао. Я рада, что у вас все обходится, но про конкретно Питер я знаю некоторые тонкости ветеринарного контроля и прочих подпольных течений. У меня есть соответствующие знакомые, которые во всем это варятся. И они тоже меня предостерегают. И даже самый честный фермер живет в той среде, в которой живет, и растит своих животных в такой среде и подвержен местным рыночным веяниям. Плюс знаю многое о болезнях животных и про то, что на что можно напороться в мясе. Тем более, в сыром. 

Не знаю, дает ли комбайн Бао гарантию от этого.

И на всякий случай я в Питере вообще мяса почти не ем и дочке не даю. Не только сырого, но и тщательно приготовленного. Точно также, как не стала бы есть сырое или недостаточно проваренное мясо в Египте и в Индии. Только томленое долгое время в виде рагу. Только в добротном сангигиеничном месте.

А рыба меня устраивает малосольная в вакууме. Вот мы там едим молочные продукты и рыбу. Железо пью в таблетках, хотя оно крайне тяжело переваривается.

----------

Буль (12.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014), Эделизи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Она у меня в прекрасном состоянии. Именно потому, что жирного не ем.....


Тогда она не должна "реагировать" на вид пищи, пусть даже и жирной, согласитесь.




> Вижу рецепт, и мозг тут же в голове считает с точностью до минуты, сколько времени, финансов и усилий это займет.


Да? Надо же! Интересно, сколько у вас времени, финансов и усилий займет брезирование свиной рульки 1,5 кг с 2 кг квашеной капусты? Ну, что-то вроде шукрут гарни? Было бы интересно как с этим управляются в Италии...




> В отличии от Вас, наверно, у меня понятие о вкусе, что чем меньше приготовлено, тем вкуснее.


Да, о своих вкусах вы уже писали, я их запомнил.




> Просто надо хорошего качества продукты выбирать.


Ну, куда уж нам! Перебиваемся тем, что есть. Здеся у нас, матушка, не солнечная Италия...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Мне гречка, например, нравится просто без всего, разной степени готовности, от рассыпчатой до размазни, честно. Туда чуть соли и сахара при варке, кубик сливочного масла и запить свежим молоком. Это максимум вкусноты и бьет мишленовские изыски. Понимаете, мне вкусно совсем ДРУГОЕ.


Да, вы об этом уже не раз писали. Я помню.




> Наверно, уже наелась всякой международной изысканной вкуснятины до предела. И теперь это все неинтересно.


Вау! Ну, как на Руси говорится, кому супчик жиденький, а кому -- брильянты меленькие... Понимаю...  :Kiss: 




> Так еда приготовлена или иначе, вопрос - уделять ей как можно меньше времени и мыслей.


Ну так и не уделяйте, кто же вам мешает? Тратите столько времени на писанину о еде...




> А Вы, при всем уважении, слишком препарируете еду


Это мнение вы уже неоднократно выражали, я его помню.




> У меня есть, как у осла у мельничного жернова, список блюд на неделю, список продуктов для них, все сведено до минимума.


Я помню, помню. Вы это уже писали.




> Ваша машинка мне интересна только, если она что-то быстрое и правильное готовит без особых затрат.


К сожалению я разочарую вас: эта машинка сама по себе продаётся за деньги, да ещё и электричество потребляет. Да и мыть её надо. Несолёная рыба в фольге гораздо менее затратна и по деньгам, и по времени. Кстати, заворачивание в фольгу тоже можно со временем исключить. Экономия и на фольге, и на заворачивании.




> А то у меня полный шкаф надаренных кухонных комбайнов, я ими вообще не пользуюсь и постепенно раздаю.


Вы очень щедрый человек!  :Kiss:

----------


## Буль

> Круто! Рукой цифры определять. Это какая-то дзен практика?


Всё в жизни, в конце концов, дзэн практика...  :Wink:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Вот мы там едим молочные продукты и рыбу. Железо пью в таблетках, хотя оно крайне тяжело переваривается.


Свекла вареная поднимает гемоглобин, но надоедает каждый день есть )

----------


## Буль

> Не знаю, дает ли комбайн Бао гарантию от этого.


Ну, вроде как. Варка идёт при 100 С, а под давлением все 107 С, этого должно хватать.




> Железо пью в таблетках, хотя оно крайне тяжело переваривается.


Гранаты (фрукты) рулят. И местная Полюстровская вода -- просто железная бомба!  :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (12.02.2014)

----------


## Georgiy

> Нет ничего лучше приготовленной руками стряпни


Я именно так и поступаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да? Надо же! Интересно, сколько у вас времени, финансов и усилий займет брезирование свиной рульки 1,5 кг с 2 кг квашеной капусты? Ну, что-то вроде шукрут гарни? Было бы интересно как с этим управляются в Италии...


Кто ж вообще такое естЪ? :Smilie:  Я свинину не ем, и квашеную капусту не ем, поскольку краути в консервах ей не соответствуют, а квасить дома тоже надо приложить усилие и время, проще обойтись :Smilie:  Полно вкусных свежих овощей и фруктов. ВОт приеду в Россию и поем у друзей. :Smilie: 

Слово "брезирование" отсутствует в моем лексиконе :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  "шукрут гарни" idem. Свинину не ем практически вообще. Вы нас спутали с Австрией или Баварией :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Мне гречка, например, нравится просто без всего, разной степени готовности, от рассыпчатой до размазни, честно. Туда чуть соли и сахара при варке, кубик сливочного масла и запить свежим молоком.


Сахар-то туда зачем? Дополнительный углевод? Но, его в гречке и так больше чем достаточно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Гранаты (фрукты) рулят. И местная Полюстровская вода -- просто железная бомба!


Я не могу столько гранатов съесть, а Полюстровки тоже нет под рукой..... 

Бао, а мы будем с вами обмениваться кулинарным опытом вживую, я не поняла? :Smilie:  Я буду пробовать у вас дома то, что наваривает эта машинка(чесслово, съем все, что не дадите и даже на секундочку не скажу ничего, кроме комплиментов) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Markus

> Повышенный риск инфекций и глистных инвазий при употреблении сырого мяса. Так, заражение бычьими цепнями происходит именно через употребление недоваренного или сырого мяса – личинки цепней (финны), могут годами сохраняться в мышечной ткани, причем их концентрация неравномерна, поэтому ветеринарный контроль может не заметить заражения.
> 
> При употреблении сырого мяса высок риск заразиться круглыми червями – трихинеллами, вызывающими резкие боли в мышцах.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ5vjYyCF7s  :Smilie: 

Кстати интересный факт, многие люди с умилением относятся к кошечкам, собачкам и всяким мимимишным животинкам в дикой природе, яро протестуют против причиняемого им вреда в том или ином виде, в то же время спокойно зОхавают хрюшку, коровку или уточку с рыбкой (да да, я тоже такой :Smilie: ), но если рассудить абстрагировавшись от своих пристрастий и привычек, получается человек очень не последовательное создание.  :Wink:

----------

Alex (12.02.2014), Алик (12.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сахар-то туда зачем? Дополнительный углевод? Но, его в гречке и так больше чем достаточно.


Я кладу немножко соли и сахара в равных пропорциях. Буквально по полчайной ложки. Они друг друга уравновешивают и мне нравится такой вкус. Попробуйте. :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати интересный факт, многие люди с умилением относятся к кошечкам, собачкам и всяким мимимишным животинкам в дикой природе, яро протестуют против причиняемого им вреда в том или ином виде, в то же время спокойно зОхавают хрюшку, коровку или уточку с рыбкой (да да, я тоже такой), но если рассудить абстрагировавшись от своих пристрастий и привычек, получается человек очень не последовательное создание.


В самсаре все кого-то постоянно едят. Нас тоже будут есть. И есть обширная тема про мясоедство. Вам туда :Smilie: 

Остановить процесс забоя невозможно. Важно самолично никого не убивать и чтоб не убивали конкретно для тебя животное.

----------

Эделизи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

Тушёная индейка с брокколи. Была задача специально сделать так, как сделала бы нерадивая хозяйка: без предварительной обработки, замороженное, просто побросать продукты в кастрюлю и нажать кнопку. Посмотреть, что получится.



Напилил индейкину голяшку



Лук, чеснок, демигляс вместо бульона.



Пермешал, добавил розмарин, тимьян.



Сверху поставил подставку на ножках (из комплекта).



Брокколи в поддоне (из комплекта).

Закрыл, поставил режим "мясо" с отложенным стартом до утра.

Утром открыл, высыпал брокколи в суп, добавил аджики.



Вот что получилось в кастрюле. Кинзу добавлял уже в тарелки.

----------

PampKin Head (13.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014), Норбу (13.02.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я кладу немножко соли и сахара в равных пропорциях. Буквально по полчайной ложки. Они друг друга уравновешивают и мне нравится такой вкус. Попробуйте.


Для меня лично блюдо, в которое положили сахар, является, как правило, испорченым. Сам я никогда не буду ложить туда сахар, так как совершенно не понимаю, зачем он там нужен. Чтобы на языке сладенько было? Меня более чем устраивает вкус просто гречки. Готовлю ее на воде. Если бы соль не нужна была организму, то и не солил бы (а так приходится, конечно, солить).

----------


## Markus

> Вам туда


Тут останусь  :Smilie: , я же не призывал остановить, я лишь заметил, что человек создание непоследовательное.  :Wink: 



> В самсаре все кого-то постоянно едят. Важно самолично никого не убивать и чтоб не убивали конкретно для тебя животное.


Спасибо за железный аргумент, мне его как раз не хватало.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

А почему тема не называется "мультиварка и Просветление"?

----------

Буль (12.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014), Нико (12.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (13.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Кстати интересный факт, многие люди с умилением относятся к кошечкам, собачкам и всяким мимимишным животинкам в дикой природе, яро протестуют против причиняемого им вреда в том или ином виде, в то же время спокойно зОхавают хрюшку, коровку или уточку с рыбкой (да да, я тоже такой), но если рассудить абстрагировавшись от своих пристрастий и привычек, получается человек очень не последовательное создание.


Ну почему же? Я, например, очень последователен. Ем то, что хочу. Рыбку -- хочу. Кошечку -- не хочу...  :Wink:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014)

----------


## Markus

> Ну почему же? Я, например, очень последователен. Ем то, что хочу. Рыбку -- хочу. Кошечку -- не хочу...


Я не про "ем", а про протест и чем он аргументируется, и про последующий бифштекс.  :Smilie: 
Кстати, а вы что нибудь (вернее кого нибудь) употребляли, за рамками общепринятого рациона ? Ну например: собачку, черепашку, голубя или может что то более экзотическое. Если нет то почему, не хотите ? А почему не хотите ?  :Smilie:  
Некоторые ЖС ооочень даже вкусны, хотя наверное не надо, ведь то природа мать, а это что, так скот промышленного масштаба, этих можно.. :Smilie: 

Нет вы не подумайте, я не агитацию развожу, сам употребляю иногда, я про другое хотел спросить, а вот едим мы их существ всяких, должны мы испытывать какие то противоречивые чувства, или реально все правильно и это тупо еда ?

Я вот вкушал кусок от такого приблизительно 
И от такого (только побольше), кусочек тоже
Ну этого то вы ели, целиком да под хреном ? Кровь с молоком так сказать  :Big Grin: 

P.S. Я встречал людей которые такие формулировки выдвигали, мол "я ем кур так как они тупые.., а рыб ибо они вообще никакие, а собачку не буду, она же друг человека.."  :Big Grin: 

Ну а если по теме, то считаю, что мультиварка это хорошо, хорошее подспорье. Бао, поздравляю с приобретением.  :Wink:

----------

Буль (12.02.2014)

----------


## Markus

> А почему тема не называется "мультиварка и Просветление"?


Мультипросветление.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (12.02.2014), Буль (12.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014), Нико (12.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

Я собаку ел, и не раз. Конину еще.

----------

Markus (12.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014), Норбу (13.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Кто ж вообще такое естЪ? Я свинину не ем, и квашеную капусту не ем, поскольку краути в консервах ей не соответствуют, а квасить дома тоже надо приложить усилие и время, проще обойтись Полно вкусных свежих овощей и фруктов. ВОт приеду в Россию и поем у друзей.
> 
> Слово "брезирование" отсутствует в моем лексиконе "шукрут гарни" idem. Свинину не ем практически вообще. Вы нас спутали с Австрией или Баварией


Ну вот, видите! Что-то такое я и полагал. Я тоже много чего не ем, однако умею это приготовить. Ваше "вижу рецепт, и мозг тут же в голове считает..." на практике оказывается тем, что вы не в состоянии даже представить как это готовится. А ваше незнание что такое брезирование ярко высвечивает то, что вы "уже наелись всякой международной изысканной вкуснятины до предела" у "самых изысканных кулинаров".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Для меня лично блюдо, в которое положили сахар, является, как правило, испорченым. Сам я никогда не буду ложить туда сахар, так как совершенно не понимаю, зачем он там нужен. Чтобы на языке сладенько было? Меня более чем устраивает вкус просто гречки. Готовлю ее на воде. Если бы соль не нужна была организму, то и не солил бы (а так приходится, конечно, солить).


Наверно, у меня срабатывает деццкий стереотип, так бабушка моя варила и меня кормила. От полложки сахара на три порции каши сладенько во рту не бывает, но вкус определенный появляется :Smilie: Поверьте, я ВООБЩЕ белого сахара не потребляю. И никаких пироженов не ем. Очень редко мороженое и сладкое что-то, а спасаюсь только горьким шоколадом и медом. Иногда немного тростникового сахара.

Соль тоже не надо класть, ее предостаточно и так в нашем рационе. Организм получает ее с лихвой и по идее, ее вообще в продукты класть не надо, мы потребялем ее во много раз больше положенной суточной нормы.

----------

Vladiimir (12.02.2014)

----------


## Markus

> Я собаку ел, и не раз. Конину еще.


Упс, запамятовал у*помянуть*  :Smilie: , тоже ел собачатинку в пору проживания в Магаданской обл., и конинку в виде колбасы "махан", татары делают у нас в Макеевке.  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (12.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, а мы будем с вами обмениваться кулинарным опытом вживую, я не поняла?


Уважаемая Пема, но зачем вам мой кулинарный опыт? Вы мне давно уже объяснили что "вам вкусно совсем другое". А вы мне какой кулинарный опыт можете передать? Как заворачивать дораду в фольгу?




> Я буду пробовать у вас дома то, что наваривает эта машинка(чесслово, съем все, что не дадите и даже на секундочку не скажу ничего, кроме комплиментов)


Сомневаюсь что мне захочется готовить для человека, который любит совсем другое, чьи устремления направлены на то, чтобы "уделять еде как можно меньше времени и мыслей", но зачем-то обязался съесть то, что ему не нравится, да ещё и наговорить нелюбимой пище комплиментов.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну вот, видите! Что-то такое я и полагал. Я тоже много чего не ем, однако умею это приготовить. Ваше "вижу рецепт, и мозг тут же в голове считает..." на практике оказывается тем, что вы не в состоянии даже представить как это готовится. А ваше незнание что такое брезирование ярко высвечивает то, что вы "уже наелись всякой международной изысканной вкуснятины до предела" у "самых изысканных кулинаров".


Бао, а скажите вот, а Вы умеете готовить ВСЕ НА СВЕТЕ БЛЮДА? :Smilie:  

Я прекрасно в состоянии представить себе, как готовится капуста со свининой в более десяти вариантах, но я сама такое не ем и другим не готовлю, разве что в горах в Австрии, в Мюнхене или в России, где это едят.

Да: я наелась, но совершенно необязательно вникать во все токости кулинарии и как это готовится, чтобы определить гармонию вкуса и высшее кулинарное мастерство. 

И как-то в высокую мишленовскую кулинарию квашеная капуста со свининой не очень вписывается. Она готовится в добротных трактирах :Smilie:  Может, Вам есть смысл погуглить по поводу высокой изысканной гурманской кулинарии? :Smilie:  Мастер шеф какой-нибудь страны посмотреть по инету?

----------


## Буль

> Кстати, а вы что нибудь (вернее кого нибудь) употребляли, за рамками общепринятого рациона ? Ну например: собачку, черепашку, голубя или может что то более экзотическое.


Не, ничего такого не ел. В детстве один раз кузнечика разжевал.




> Если нет то почему, не хотите ? А почему не хотите ?


Наверное не хочу. Почему -- не знаю. Мне и так еды хватает, так что не особо задавался этим вопросом.




> Ну а если по теме, то считаю, что мультиварка это хорошо, хорошее подспорье. Бао, поздравляю с приобретением.


Благодарю.  :Wink:

----------

Markus (12.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Уважаемая Пема, но зачем вам мой кулинарный опыт? Вы мне давно уже объяснили что "вам вкусно совсем другое". А вы мне какой кулинарный опыт можете передать? Как заворачивать дораду в фольгу?
> 
> 
> 
> Сомневаюсь что мне захочется готовить для человека, который любит совсем другое, чьи устремления направлены на то, чтобы "уделять еде как можно меньше времени и мыслей", но зачем-то обязался съесть то, что ему не нравится, да ещё и наговорить нелюбимой пище комплиментов.


А где буддийский подход? :Smilie:  Может, в жизни это будет намного менее страшней и намного более дружески, душевнее и приятнее? Может, просто чайку попить без всего и в кафешке? И просто, наконец, познакомиться лично? Может, по-другому это все будет восприниматься? И вообще. я же не есть к вам иду, а доставлять друг другу радость :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  У меня даже подарчек Вам наметился. Но если не зовете, то я его не потащу :Smilie: 


А Вы думаете, я не обладаю никаким кулинарным опытом, даже, если перестала готовить изыски? :Smilie:  У меня папа мужа гурман, многому меня научил :Smilie: 

Да, я зануда и считаю, что Вы слишком обрабатываете и сдабриваете пищу. Я видела все выложенные фото Ваших блюд, и не очень считаю эту пищу здоровой. 

А вдруг, это так и ЕСТЬ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Буль

> Бао, а скажите вот, а Вы умеете готовить ВСЕ НА СВЕТЕ БЛЮДА?


Нет, конечно. Я даже не знаю сколько их на свете белом.




> Я прекрасно в состоянии представить себе, как готовится капуста со свининой в более десяти вариантах, но я сама такое не ем и другим не готовлю, разве что в горах в Австрии, в Мюнхене или в России, где это едят.


Ну так и я не просил вас ничего готовить, я просто попросил вас вычислить стоимость и скорость приготовления рецепта. Ведь вы, по вашим словам так легко это делаете!




> Да: я наелась, но совершенно необязательно вникать во все токости кулинарии и как это готовится, чтобы определить гармонию вкуса и высшее кулинарное мастерство.


Такая "тонкость кулинарии", как брезирование является не блюдом, а способом обработки продукта, блюд, где используется брезирование -- чуть больше, чем до фига. Так и пишут: "такое-то мясо, брезированное в том-то". А вам, с вашим пресыщением высокой кухней, такие блюда в меню ни разу не попадались?




> И как-то в высокую мишленовскую кулинарию квашеная капуста со свининой не очень вписывается.


Ну, у Рамзи она как-то вписывается...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Может, Вам есть смысл погуглить по поводу высокой изысканной гурманской кулинарии? Мастер шеф какой-нибудь страны посмотреть по инету?


Гуглю, смотрю мастер-классы регулярно.

----------

Нико (12.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да знаю я, что такое брезирование, хоть оно отсутствует в моем лексиконе :Smilie:  На искомый рецепт ссылку дайте, я посчитаю. Не знаю, что именно вы имеете ввиду.

Я так поняла, видеть вы меня не желаете, хоть и утверждаете, что готовите на вкус гостей, чтобы их РАДОВАТЬ :Smilie:  Вот и приготовили б мне дораду в фольге аля натюрель :Smilie:  И отварной картошечки. Соленых огурчиков и квашеной капусты, просто так. Можно без мультиварки, можно в ней. Я бы порадовалась.

Или Вы гостям обязательно даете то, что ВАС радует в кулинарии? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vladiimir

> Соль тоже не надо класть, ее предостаточно и так в нашем рационе. Организм получает ее с лихвой и по идее, ее вообще в продукты класть не надо, мы потребялем ее во много раз больше положенной суточной нормы.


Вот откуда он (организм) у меня ее (соль) получает? Из гречки что-ли? Или из чечевицы? Или из чая?

Я как-то давно пробовал сидеть абсолютно без соли. Т.е. я хотел таким образом сократить кол-во потребляемой пищи. Но, начались проблемы с сердцемм и теперь я как-то не решаюсь отказываться от соли.

----------


## Aion

> Я как-то давно пробовал сидеть абсолютно без соли. Т.е. я хотел таким образом сократить кол-во потребляемой пищи. Но, начались проблемы с сердцемм и теперь я как-то не решаюсь отказываться от соли.


См.

----------

Алик (12.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

Года три (или четыре) назад в семье появился этот девайс. Мало того,  что стоил дорого, так еще и электричество жрал, как утюг. Месяца 2 пробовали на ней готовить, но все получалось хуже, чем обычным способом. Так что давно уже этот  Панасоник обосновался в компании с комбайном, тостерницей , пароваркой и еще чем-то на балконе  :Smilie:  Чем пользуемся из электроприборов, так это изредка мясорубкой и  часто блендером.

----------

Пема Дролкар (12.02.2014), Эделизи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Года три (или четыре) назад в семье появился этот девайс. Мало того,  что стоил дорого, так еще и электричество жрал, как утюг. Месяца 2 пробовали на ней готовить, но все получалось хуже, чем обычным способом. Так что давно уже этот  Панасоник обосновался в компании с комбайном


Но ведь это не Панасоник, это Steba...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (12.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот откуда он (организм) у меня ее (соль) получает? Из гречки что-ли? Или из чечевицы? Или из чая?
> 
> Я как-то давно пробовал сидеть абсолютно без соли. Т.е. я хотел таким образом сократить кол-во потребляемой пищи. Но, начались проблемы с сердцемм и теперь я как-то не решаюсь отказываться от соли.


Ну, и не надо нам проблем с сердцем(если вся соль в этом).

Смотря, что Вы едите. Есть много продуктов с повышенным содержанием соли, и если их есть и остальное солить, то будет перебор. Американцы говорят, не больше чайной ложки - 5г соли в день вообще.  Все указанные злаки и чай безсолевые, понятно. Если Вы не едите типа брынзу, колбасы, копчености и соленые огурцы, например. Тогда Вы и правда можете заболеть без соли. Она нужна обязательно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бао. Давайте уже следующую пробу Вашей мультиварки. 

Я уже поняла, что вы меня видеть не желаете :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Буль (13.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я собаку ел, и не раз. Конину еще.


Я ела червей во фритюре в одном из очень дорогих и престижных ресторанов Киото и змею :EEK!:  Не ударила в грязь лицом перед японцами. Честно говоря, даже не случилось отторжения. Вот, что значит, с детства приучили съедать полкило манной каши с вареньем каждое утро. Если я тогда не дрогнула, то змея-то мне непочем.

----------

Alex (13.02.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Только что купил мультиварку, через час должны привезти.
> Вложение 15969


А почему именно такую?

----------


## Нико

> Я ела червей во фритюре в одном из очень дорогих и престижных ресторанов Киото и змею Не ударила в грязь лицом перед японцами. Честно говоря, даже не случилось отторжения. Вот, что значит, с детства приучили съедать полкило манной каши с вареньем каждое утро. Если я тогда не дрогнула, то змея-то мне непочем.


Нет ничего хуже манной каши :EEK!:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (13.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (13.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

Был свидетелем, как один очень богатый "товарищ" южных кровей в середине девяностых делился своей мечтой. Говорил: "Я все в жизни уже попробовал, кроме мозга живой обезьяны."  Дальше рассказывал  про заоблачную цену этого "деликатеса" и  способ его "приготовления". Искренне надеюсь, что он это так и не попробовал. К чему  я это написал - человеческий ум очень изобретателен во всякого рода извращениях. Иногда эти извращения становятся особенностью национальной кухни  :Frown:

----------


## Фил

> Нет ничего хуже манной каши


Манная каша - вкусно!
Нет ничего хуже супа!

----------


## Alex

Без супа вообще еда не еда. Вот что отстой - так это соленая рыба буээээээээээ.

----------


## Neroli

> Я собаку ел, и не раз. Конину еще.


А я шаурму на вокзале ела.

----------

Alex (13.02.2014), Vladiimir (13.02.2014), Буль (28.03.2014), Денис Евгеньев (13.02.2014), Маша_ла (15.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (13.02.2014), Нико (13.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (13.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А я шаурму на вокзале ела.


А я, а я... Мне один раз пытались скормить тушканчика под видом курицы. Номер не прошёл). А второй раз, в Дели, в гостях у местной знати, подали блюдо из каких-то птичек, типа индийских воробьёв, сказали, что офигенный деликатес. Пришлось прожевать :Facepalm:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А я за семьей объедки доедаю :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Neroli (13.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (13.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот что отстой - так это соленая рыба буээээээээээ.


Как можно так грязно говорить о солёненькой? Вот приеду на родину -- буду объедаться!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Без супа вообще еда не еда. Вот что отстой - так это соленая рыба буээээээээээ.


Соленая рыба - прэлесть :Smilie:  Ну говорю же вам - ВСЕ С ДЕТСТВА ПРИВИТЫЕ СТЕРЕОТИПЫ. Вот меня мама приучила к всееденью и меня никто не спрашивал, буду ли я что-то есть. Выкладывалось на тарелку,  проверялась ее чистота. Я маме благодарна. Она меня подготовила к любым пищевым ситуациям. 

Пыталась дочку к овощам приучить и к супу - бесполезно. Ест еле-еле. Потому как папочка наш ест суп, как лекарство, даже самый вкусный - для здоровья. Он разрушил установку :Smilie:  А все потому, что жизнь стала сытней и удобней. Если нас послушать бы детям в Африке, они б нас посчитали б зажравшимися. 

Вон, мультиварки всякие..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

Правильно.
Суп - гадость.
С детства помню  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А все потому, что жизнь стала сытней и удобней. Если нас послушать бы детям в Африке, они б нас посчитали б зажравшимися.


Большинству индусов с их рисом и чечевицей (непонятно, как можно есть всю жизнь одно и то же) тоже не понять мультиварок и прочая. Вот рисоварка -- это весчь! (для них)

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бао, про индейку. Мне все фотки понравились, и даже мороженой индейки, и того, что к ней положили, и брокколей, но вот мне не понравился конечный вид изделия. Скажите, а вы растительное или сливочное масло положили туда? 

Вкус, наверно, хорош. А брокколи в мультиварку, наверное, класть не надо, они ведь за 10 мин готовы. Или там отдельный отсек и Вы вынули раньше?

----------


## Alex

Да здравствует суп!!!

----------

Буль (28.03.2014), Маша_ла (15.02.2014), Нико (13.02.2014), Фил (13.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А брокколи в мультиварку, наверное, класть не надо, они ведь за 10 мин готовы. Или там отдельный отсек и Вы вынули раньше?


В Индии все овощи, как правило, недоваривают. Наверное, это полезно для здоровья??

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А я, а я... Мне один раз пытались скормить тушканчика под видом курицы. Номер не прошёл). А второй раз, в Дели, в гостях у местной знати, подали блюдо из каких-то птичек, типа индийских воробьёв, сказали, что офигенный деликатес. Пришлось прожевать


))) Веселые хозяева! Один раз был похожий случай. Только мне скормили яйца кабана.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Facepalm:

----------

Нико (13.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (13.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

Гардумба - бараньи яйца, туго замотанные в бараньи же кишки и тушеные в соусе из лимонного сока и оливкового масла. Божественно.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (13.02.2014), Фил (13.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ))) Только мне скормили яйца кабана.


 Я полагаю, что Вы об этом узнали очень потом? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Гардумба - бараньи яйца, туго замотанные в бараньи же кишки и тушеные в соусе из лимонного сока и оливкового масла. Божественно.


Я так поняла, у баранов нечего не выбрасывается? 

А сколько баранов надо на порцию данного блюда, в столовой, где оно в основном меню? (Мысленно вижу стада)

Эххх, самсарушка.... Ом Мани Падме Хум....

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (13.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Гардумба - бараньи яйца, туго замотанные в бараньи же кишки и тушеные в соусе из лимонного сока и оливкового масла. Божественно.


Все, меня как Полякова, рвет карамелью.

----------

Alex (13.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (13.02.2014), Нико (13.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Все, меня как Полякова, рвет карамелью.


Обычный мужской  шовинизм  нарциссизм.

Бао, а в мультиварке такое можно приготовить????

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (13.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

> ...в столовой, где оно в основном меню?


Это не основное блюдо, а мезе (закуска) (Нероли дальше не читать) к стакану узо с холодной водой и льдом.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Я полагаю, что Вы об этом узнали очень потом?


Мне предложили угадать что я ем во время еды. )) Не угадала. Но было вкусно.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> ну началось ))))


Буддисты тоже люди)))

----------


## Нико

http://smartnews.ru/regions/elista/5029.html

А есть ещё замечательные калмыцкие блюда шулюн и дотур. Наверняка их можно приготовить в мультиварке. )

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (13.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> http://smartnews.ru/regions/elista/5029.html
> 
> А есть ещё замечательные калмыцкие блюда шулюн и дотур. Наверняка их можно приготовить в мультиварке. )


Ну такие вполне кыргызские блюда... Кто-то у кого-то свистнул рецепт. ))

----------


## Markus

> http://smartnews.ru/regions/elista/5029.html
> 
> А есть ещё замечательные калмыцкие блюда шулюн и дотур. Наверняка их можно приготовить в мультиварке. )


Помогу страждущим, может пригодится кому из любителей баранинки.  :Wink:  Пособие так сказать, там ещё много пособий, кому что нравится.  :Big Grin:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (13.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> А где буддийский подход?


В этом и есть буддийский подход: не тратить время попусту.




> Может, просто чайку попить без всего и в кафешке? И просто, наконец, познакомиться лично?


Зачем?




> У меня даже подарчек Вам наметился. Но если не зовете, то я его не потащу


Не тащите. Я не принимаю подарков от малознакомых людей. И вам не советую.




> А Вы думаете, я не обладаю никаким кулинарным опытом, даже, если перестала готовить изыски?


Ну, каким-то опытом, я полагаю вы всё-таки обладаете. Ведь дораду в фольге вы же способны приготовить?




> У меня папа мужа гурман, многому меня научил


Повар от гурмана отличается так же, как демократия от демократизации. 




> Да, я зануда и считаю, что Вы слишком обрабатываете и сдабриваете пищу. Я видела все выложенные фото Ваших блюд, и не очень считаю эту пищу здоровой.


Да не считайте сколько вам угодно, это ваше право.




> А вдруг, это так и ЕСТЬ?


Все пять скандх пусты, если вы вдруг забыли. Так что ваше "это так и ЕСТЬ" не более, чем цепляние.

----------


## Буль

> Да знаю я, что такое брезирование, хоть оно отсутствует в моем лексиконе На искомый рецепт ссылку дайте, я посчитаю.


Я же вам уже написал: рулька 1,5 кг, квашеная капуста 2 кг. Брезировать. Сколько финансов и времени это займёт? Соль, жир, специи по вашему усмотрению. 




> Я так поняла, видеть вы меня не желаете, хоть и утверждаете, что готовите на вкус гостей, чтобы их РАДОВАТЬ Вот и приготовили б мне дораду в фольге аля натюрель И отварной картошечки. Соленых огурчиков и квашеной капусты, просто так. Можно без мультиварки, можно в ней. Я бы порадовалась.


Да, я часто готовлю для того, чтобы радовать моих гостей. Но гостями я считаю только тех, кого я рад видеть. Тех и радую. Вот такое вот дзэнское прямое видение.




> Или Вы гостям обязательно даете то, что ВАС радует в кулинарии?


Совсем нет. Наоборот, то, что радует меня в кулинарии они зачастую не принимают.

----------


## Буль

> А почему именно такую?


Отвечу чуть позже, когда протестирую "плюсы", на которые я "купился"  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Хос (15.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну такие вполне кыргызские блюда... Кто-то у кого-то свистнул рецепт. ))


Я как-то от бурят слышал, что национальная бурятская кухня - это казан с вареной бараниной, а все остальные кунштюки - из Китая.
Примерно то же самое верно и про Киргизию, только вместо Китая - Узбекистан ))))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Я как-то от бурят слышал, что национальная бурятская кухня - это казан с вареной бараниной, а все остальные кунштюки - из Китая.
> Примерно то же самое верно и про Киргизию, только вместо Китая - Узбекистан ))))


Точно точно))) Все смешалось: культура, кухня... Хотя скоро у нас тут китайское будет все.

----------


## Нико

> Я как-то от бурят слышал, что национальная бурятская кухня - это казан с вареной бараниной, а все остальные кунштюки - из Китая.
> Примерно то же самое верно и про Киргизию, только вместо Китая - Узбекистан ))))


Варёная баранина рулит во всех буддийских регионах. Кста, рис там не котируется, в отличие от лапши.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

Точно. У нас в офисе в столовой повара все лапшу даже не умеют готовить. Всегда разваривают. ))

----------


## Нико

> Точно точно))) Все смешалось: культура, кухня... Хотя скоро у нас тут китайское будет все.


Уже не стало всё китайское у вас? В УУ вон давно стало.

----------


## Ашвария

> Варёная баранина рулит во всех буддийских регионах. Кста, рис там не котируется, в отличие от лапши.


В Казахстане времён до окончания поднятия целины - аналогично в полной мере. Бешбармак, сорпа с лапшой домашнего производства, ну ещё буурсаки по праздникам, когда женщинам их не лень катать [тогда только на бёдрах, без никаких кухонных досточек], кумыс [притом кто если недопил, обратно в бурдюк сливали, который шерстью внутрь], шай плиточный, солёный, жирный, - и всё меню.

----------

Алик (15.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Уже не стало всё китайское у вас? В УУ вон давно стало.


Что такое УУ?) Ну несколько тысяч китайцев в моем городе уже поселились.

----------


## Нико

> В Казахстане времён до окончания поднятия целины - аналогично в полной мере. Бешбармак, сорпа с лапшой домашнего производства, ну ещё буурсаки по праздникам, когда женщинам их не лень катать [тогда только на бёдрах, без никаких кухонных досточек], кумыс [притом кто если недопил, обратно в бурдюк сливали, который шерстью внутрь], шай плиточный, солёный, жирный, - и всё меню.


Как это? Женщины на бёдрах буурсаки катают? Бао, спаси меня!!!!

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Как это? Женщины на бёдрах буурсаки катают? Бао, спаси меня!!!!


Ну да.
Родители в 50-х на целине врачами работали. Раз приходит молодая симпатичная казашка на осмотр, всё тело обычное (тогда не мылись, а только после каждого туалета подмывались из чайника), а внутренняя и передняя поверхность бёдер чистенько-белая. Ну возьми врач и спроси почему. Она говорит:
-- Как? Вы не знаете? Я ж буурсаки делала.
С той поры земной папа буурсаки не ел.

Рецепт:
творог300г+соль1/3ч.л.+мука1,5 стакана сразу+[у меня в рецепте порошок для печенья 1чайная ложечка]+[треть стакана сахара с чуточку с ванилином]+[пару сырых куриных яиц]+ подсолнечного масла грамм 40:
замесить тесто как на вареники, чтобы к рукам не прилипало.
Тогда берётся чайной ложкой комочек теста, катается [в ладонях которые в муке] маленький шарик, и такие шарики жарят в разогретом подсолнечном масле со всех сторон. [чтобы лучше прожарились, я их каждый пальцем плющу перед вбросом в сковородку, они всё равно круглыми вырастают, а переворачивать легче].
Намекала кстати в давней теме про колобки однако.  :Big Grin:

----------

Алик (15.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Ну да.
> Родители в 50-х на целине врачами работали. Раз приходит молодая симпатичная казашка на осмотр, всё тело обычное (тогда не мылись, а только после каждого туалета подмывались из чайника), а внутренняя и передняя поверхность бёдер чистенько-белая. Ну возьми врач и спроси почему. Она говорит:
> -- Как? Вы не знаете? Я ж буурсаки делала.
> С той поры земной папа буурсаки не ел.


Сейчас такой способ раскатывания теста наверное сохранился лишь в глухих аулах.  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (15.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Сейчас такой способ раскатывания теста наверное сохранился лишь в глухих аулах.


Так Кзыл-Ту тогда таким и был. 
Волки в буран к самому посёлку подходили. Санитарка решила вынести судно в туалет - 50 метров, заблудилась (там кисти протянутой руки не видно) - нашли только платочек и части верхней одежды. Так им местные мудрецы поручили держать полуволка, Барсом звали. Он был полиглот во всех отношениях. Когда волки подходили выл, а только приблизятся - оглушительно лаял, и эти дипломатические переговоры плюс обход посёлка по периметру плюс там метки территории - и волки больше туда не совались. Из совхоза им "приданое" дали вместо с этим щенком: сто цыплят [из которых половина передохло сразу]. Плюс к курятине он дважды в день получал от больницы по полведра отходов пищи.
 Пёсоволк отбирается самый крупный кобель от овчарки, выпущенной в степь во время гона к волкам. Это устраивают аксакалы. Выхода другого не было. Остальных щенков, особенно которые не лают, родители слышали, увозили продавать в зоопарк в качестве волков.
Барс был глупый и безумно добрый. Но с возрастом тащился от того шо его лошади шарахались. Так и погиб, говорили, в лет десять: приезжие застрелили: внешне он мало от крупного волка отличался. Когда родители уехали в Кокчетав, Барса отдали невропатологу на попечение: он в нём души не чаял.

----------

Алик (15.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Так Кзыл-Ту тогда таким и был. 
> Волки в буран к самому посёлку подходили. Санитарка решила вынести судно в туалет - 50 метров, заблудилась (там кисти протянутой руки не видно) - нашли только платочек и части верхней одежды. Так им местные мудрецы поручили держать полуволка, Барсом звали. Он был полиглот во всех отношениях. Когда волки подходили выл, а только приблизятся - оглушительно лаял, и эти дипломатические переговоры плюс обход посёлка по периметру плюс там метки территории - и волки больше туда не совались. Из совхоза им "приданое" дали вместо с этим щенком: сто цыплят [из которых половина передохло сразу]. Плюс к курятине он дважды в день получал от больницы по полведра отходов пищи.
>  Пёсоволк отбирается самый крупный кобель от овчарки, выпущенной в степь во время гона к волкам. Это устраивают аксакалы. Выхода другого не было. Остальных щенков, особенно которые не лают, родители слышали, увозили продавать в зоопарк в качестве волков.
> Барс был глупый и безумно добрый. Но с возрастом тащился от того шо его лошади шарахались. Так и погиб, говорили, в лет десять: приезжие застрелили: внешне он мало от крупного волка отличался. Когда родители уехали в Кокчетав, Барса отдали невропатологу на попечение: он в нём души не чаял.


В 50-х годах это очень давно. В те времена было все по-другому: проще и добрее. Сейчас везде одна страсть - деньги.... И в аулах, и в глухих селах большинство стало думать лишь о том, как нагрести себе в карман больше бумажек. 

Спасибо за историю про вашего Барса. Взгрустнулось даже.

----------

Ашвария (15.02.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head

В наших местностях теперь народ загоняется по slow cooking

----------


## Маша_ла

Дык, по-моему, мультиварка - это и есть модернизированная рисоварка или слоу-кукер)) Мне кажется, лучше всего готовить в обычной каструльке. Обожаю делать густые супчики, типа тушеное все и немного жидкости. И гостям, и детям гостей, и ребенку нравится. И котам даже))
Рисоварку я бы купила, но их тут нет)) А в Штатах у нас была старенькая, так удобно было. И стоят они там не как у нас. Хотя у нас их и вовсе нету.

----------


## Буль

> В наших местностях теперь народ загоняется по slow cooking


Slow cooking -- это который в европах называется су-вид?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Slow cooking -- это который в европах называется су-вид?


Про Европы не знаю. Это длительная готовка при темпиратурах ниже темпиратуры кипения.

----------


## Нико

> Дык, по-моему, мультиварка - это и есть модернизированная рисоварка или слоу-кукер)) Мне кажется, лучше всего готовить в обычной каструльке. Обожаю делать густые супчики, типа тушеное все и немного жидкости. И гостям, и детям гостей, и ребенку нравится. И котам даже))
> Рисоварку я бы купила, но их тут нет)) А в Штатах у нас была старенькая, так удобно было. И стоят они там не как у нас. Хотя у нас их и вовсе нету.


Слоу-кукинг напоминает мне тушёнку. Не очень тащусь от еды, которую слишком долго готовят. Один старый бурятский врач мне говорил, что самое полезное для организма -- это бульон из баранины или говядины, сваренный за 20 минут. И с мелкими кусочками мяса.
Маша, а почему это в нас в магазинах нет рисоварок? Может, прислать отсюда?

----------

Маша_ла (17.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Про Европы не знаю. Это длительная готовка при темпиратурах ниже темпиратуры кипения.


Ну да, наверное это су-вид. Только су-вид в вакуумной упаковке делают.

----------


## Буль

> Слоу-кукинг напоминает мне тушёнку. Не очень тащусь от еды, которую слишком долго готовят. Один старый бурятский врач мне говорил, что самое полезное для организма -- это бульон из баранины или говядины, сваренный за 20 минут. И с мелкими кусочками мяса.


Су-вид готовится не только при невысокой температуре ~65 С (поэтому долго), но и в вакуумной упаковке, чтобы в воду не уходили полезные штуки из мяса.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Слоу-кукинг напоминает мне тушёнку. Не очень тащусь от еды, которую слишком долго готовят. Один старый бурятский врач мне говорил, что самое полезное для организма -- это бульон из баранины или говядины, сваренный за 20 минут. И с мелкими кусочками мяса.
> Маша, а почему это в нас в магазинах нет рисоварок? Может, прислать отсюда?


Я каждый день готовлю новый супчик перед обедом ребенку. Сливаю первый бульон, во втором быстро варю овощи и туда же сваренные кусочки мяса. Специи)) Еды много, воды мало, хорошо)) Тут нет рисоварок, т.к. тут одни мульти. Я бы рисоварку купила, но присылать точно не надо, спасибо)) Ребенок рис не любит. Но вообще, удобная вещь в хоз-ве. У нас тут может и есть, но за какую-нить заоблачную цену. А в Америке мы покупали за 20 баксов новую и она у нас работала много лет без всяких нареканий))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это длительная готовка при темпиратурах ниже темпиратуры кипения.


Во-во, как у меня в русской печи, если на ночь поставить.
Щи, там, из кислой капусты, или что еще. ))))

----------


## Aliona

> Отвечу чуть позже, когда протестирую "плюсы", на которые я "купился"


Каков окончательный результат тестовых испытаний?..

----------

Нико (22.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Каков окончательный результат тестовых испытаний?..


Судя по молчанию Бао, новых кулинарных открытий не было)

----------

Aliona (24.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Каков окончательный результат тестовых испытаний?..


Судя по молчанию Бао, новых кулинарных открытий не было)

----------


## Буль

Примерно так:

дешёвую мультиварку брать нет смысла, все её "вкусняшки" в дополнительных функциях. 
Есть функция скороварки (0,7 бар) -- это удобно для сухих бобовых, бульонов, хаша или холодца. Не очень удобно для сложных супов, т.к. для каждой закладки нужно стравливать пар, а потом снова ждать набора давления.
Функция обжарки -- удобно делать зажарку прямо в кастрюле, а потом прямо туда закладывать продукты. Не надо возиться с доп. сковородкой. Минус -- нагрев не особо сильный, хорошо прожарить мясо не получится.
Функция пароварки -- всегда удобно хотя бы тем что не нужно держать отдельную пароварку.
Так же удобно делать внизу тушёные овощи, а на втором "этаже" параллельно паровой рис. 
Удобно что помимо кнопок "мясо", "овощи" и т.д. есть возможность вручную выставлять температуру и длительность приготовления. Собственно, я только этим и пользуюсь.
Отложенный старт -- очень удобно!
Можно делать блюда сувид. Я люблю.
Чаша 3 литра, удобно держать столько горячей воды с подогревом, чтобы при начале готовки сразу уже была горячая вода.

Минусы:
даже при готовке без функции скороварки она всё равно нагнетает небольшое давление для того, чтобы заблокировать крышку. Так что просто открыть крышку и посмотреть что там происходит или просто помешать не получится, надо стравливать пар и ждать открытия замка.
При открытой крышке термоэлемент слабый, выпаривать бульон, если его много, получается очень долго. 
При сувиде термодатчик срабатывает медленно, температура "гуляет" в пределах 5-6 градусов.
Невозможно запрограммировать по времени сразу несколько режимов, только один.

Выводы:

для хозяюшек, которые любят засыпать всё сразу и нажать кнопку "горшочек, вари!" особых преимуществ агрегат не даст. Вкуснее не станет. Ну, разве что выигрыш во времени получится. В то время, пока горшочек "варит", можно какой-нибудь ламрим почитать.
несомненный плюс -- заменяет на кухне несколько приборов сразу, это экономит место.
Для меня -- даёт больше возможностей делать не-жареные блюда.
От рутины (приготовление каш, бульонов, овощных гарниров) избавляет довольно хорошо. Почти как повар-помощник, даёт время для занятия основным блюдом, беря на себя параллельную готовку гарнира.

----------

Aliona (24.03.2014), Lion Miller (23.03.2014)

----------

